# Heat transfers: How do I make good transfers on a inkjet printer?



## MOrepoman (Apr 15, 2007)

How do I make good transfers on a inkjet printer? Or does anyone know someone that will make multi-color transfers for me. I own a sno cone business and I need about 30 t-shirts made right now to start my season. Thanks
Matt


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Heat transfers*



MOrepoman said:


> How do I make good transfers on a inkjet printer?


You don't (for subjective values of "good").



MOrepoman said:


> Or does anyone know someone that will make multi-color transfers for me.


Try these two threads:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

